# premiere external hard drive



## Zardif (Nov 24, 2007)

So lets say i buy a 500 gb dvr expander off ebay and a 2tb drive can i put the bigger hd into this enclosure? if so do i need to transfer some code off the smaller hd?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't think so. It's the drive itself that is checked for compatibility, not the enclosure. See #19 here.


----------

